# 97 Dodge Intrepid gas leak



## weege (Jan 4, 2007)

Hello all,

This is my first time posting on the internet. I have a 97 Intrepid that recently started to leak fuel from somewhere around the fuel tank, about a drop every ten seconds. I made a visual inspection but I cannot pinpoint the exact location without getting in harm’s way. It is somewhere between the passenger side tank wall and the gas nozzle. The car has 130K miles on it and requires me to crank it twice each time I start the engine before the car turns on. That is probably a fuel pump issue, (I am guessing the pump inside the tank) not related to the leak. 

Is it worth getting fixed or should I cut my losses now and donate it for scrap?

Thanks,
_Mechanically challenged_


----------



## dre43jun (Dec 26, 2006)

*Fuel pressure line leaking*

Hi You did not say if the leak is worse with the car running, or the same with it shut off. But here is my expert opinion -- if the car has to be cranked twice for it to start that means that the fuel pressure is bleeding down after you shut off the car. That happens when the pressure line from the tank to the engine has a leak in it. You should not use regular rubber fuel line to repair this problem because there can be up to 40 psi in the fuel line there. it is possible to use (high pressure fuel injection hose) to make a repair at this point. But I would recomend that you take the car to your repair shop.

thats all I can tell you without any more info 


DRE43JUN KEG Automotive


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2007)

Whatever you do, do NOT drive this car if it has a gas leak it is too dangerous, I would have someone tow it to a garage and see what their prices are, on an older car like this if their going to charge you $1000 or over I would just say scrap it.


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

Was the fuel filter reciently replaced?


----------



## weege (Jan 4, 2007)

I just came back from vacation and I am pleased to see replies to my thread. Thank you all for your kind advice. 

The leak does not appear to be worse when the car is running I hope that is a good thing. Also, I have not recently changed the fuel filter. I am sure that could be causing pressure issues. I will have the car towed to a shop and see if this is a costly fix. I will keep you posted on what they find. 

Thank you again,


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

weege said:


> Is it worth getting fixed or should I cut my losses now and donate it for scrap?


in my opionion, this could cost no more than 1000$ to fix, no matter what.
(that's based on the cost of replacing the fuel pump and the nozzle gasket in one shot. tank comes out of the car and goes back in within an hour usually. cost could run from 300-1000$)

if this is the car's worst problem, or only problem, do not get rid of it.

on the other hand, if the car is plagued with many many problems, then perhaps list it's other problems, the car might in fact not be worth keeping.

but, you are talking about a 10 year old dodge sports car. 130k miles is alot, but those dodge cars have been known to make it 200 easy if they are treated well.

i don't think it's time to scrap it.


----------

